# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Zuckerberg krijon internet.org për të përhapur Internetin në mbare botën

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Mark Zuckerberg ka vendosur të krijojë një partneritet global me disa kompani teknologjie me qëllim ofrimin e Internetit në gjithë botën me çmim ekonomik.

Shefi ekzekutiv i Facebook-ut ka njoftuar se kompanitë bashkëpunuese si Ericsson, Nokia dhe Samsung po punojnë për themelimin e Internet.org që do të mundësojë aksesin në Internet ndaj të gjithë atyre njerëzve që deri tani e kanë pasur të pamundur.

Ai është shprehur: Gjithçka që Facebook ka bërë deri tani ka qenë për tju ofruar njerëzve mundësinë për të komunikuar me këdo në gjithë botën. Në vendet në zhvillim ekzistojnë ende barriera prandaj Facebook ka krijuar këtë partneritet global për te përballuar këto sfida.

Një prej synimeve të tjera të partenritetit është edhe nxitja e përdorimit të internetit nëpërmjet pajisjeve mobile duke ofruar përsëri çmime më ekonomike. Grupi synon gjithashtu që të bëjë më eficent përdorimin e të dhënave, gjë që do të rezultojë nga reduktimi dramatik i të dhënave të nevojshme për ekzekutimin e aplikacioneve.

Me realizimin e këtij synimi do të jetë e mundur që Interneti të fuqizohet dhe të përshpejtohet. Plani final i grupit lidhet me mbështetjen e modeleve të reja të biznesit si dhe nxitja e operatorëve celularë, prodhuesve të pajisjeve të ndryshme elektronike dhe zhvilluesve për uljen e çmimeve.

Nëpërmjet kësaj iniciative Facebook do të ketë mundësi që të fitojë akoma më tepër përdorues në vendet në zhvillim pasi ka shumë shanse që këto popullsi sapo të kenë akses në Internet tërhiqen së tepërmi nga rrjetet sociale. (PCWorld Albanian)

----------


## Kleant Rrera

Kjo do jete nder gjerat me fantastike ne gjithe keto vite,sigurisht nese cmimi i internetit do jete i perballueshem per te gjithe.

Shpresoj te konkuroje kompanite e tjera nga cmimi,sepse deri tani cmimet qe ofrojne kompanite ne Shqiperi per internetin me duken pak si te kripura.

----------


## benseven11

Internet.org.Sipas postit te pare del qe facebook do krijoje nje ISP qe te mbuloje gjithe boten.
Google ka pas nje plan te tille dhe hoqi dore.
Nqs ato e krijojne do mbetet thjesht nje adrese interneti  ISP-je me cmim te lire si Net Zero.
sa do jete shpejtesia,sa do jete cap ne muaj,nuk thuhet asgje.
Facebook do kete me shume sukses nqs financon ne prodhimin e nje teknologjie te avancuar
te Super smart TV,me definicion te larte ne rezolucion  me funksione  te plota perdorimi interneti,
luatjesh lojrash,video,telefon remote,te besh telefonata nga televizori me  remote kontroll, ta perdoresh
 televizorin per qellime sinjalizimi alarmi,ta perdoresh si monitor sigurie(surveillance camera)Ekrani te jete touchscreen
 ku mund te prekesh ne te dhe ekzekutosh aplikacione,te kete aftesi voice recognition qeta hapesh televizorin ta fikesh 
duke I dhene komande me ze,te shfletosh internetin dukedhene komndameze,te ndrosh stacionet me komanda me ze duke 
duke I folur televizorit,Shko te kanali 9, shko  te forumi shqiptar.com,shko te Hulu.com etj
Ato mund  te bejne para me ton nqs financojne ne television me karakteristika te reja qe nuk i gjen ne televizorat qe jane ne qarkullim.
Sa per iSP harroje,jane bere ISP-te dhe webfaqet e tyre si pikat e shiut.

----------


## freeopen

> Internet.org.Sipas postit te pare del qe facebook do krijoje nje ISP qe te mbuloje gjithe boten.
> Google ka pas nje plan te tille dhe hoqi dore.
> Nqs ato e krijojne do mbetet thjesht nje adrese interneti  ISP-je me cmim te lire si Net Zero.
> sa do jete shpejtesia,sa do jete cap ne muaj,nuk thuhet asgje.
> Facebook do kete me shume sukses nqs financon ne prodhimin e nje teknologjie te avancuar
> te Super smart TV,me definicion te larte ne rezolucion  me funksione  te plota perdorimi interneti,
> luatjesh lojrash,video,telefon remote,te besh telefonata nga televizori me  remote kontroll, ta perdoresh
>  televizorin per qellime sinjalizimi alarmi,ta perdoresh si monitor sigurie(surveillance camera)Ekrani te jete touchscreen
>  ku mund te prekesh ne te dhe ekzekutosh aplikacione,te kete aftesi voice recognition qeta hapesh televizorin ta fikesh 
> ...


....dhe ti vere nje cmim prej vetem 200 000 $ televizorit!!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Internet.org.Sipas postit te pare del qe facebook do krijoje nje ISP qe te mbuloje gjithe boten.
> Google ka pas nje plan te tille dhe hoqi dore.
> Nqs ato e krijojne do mbetet thjesht nje adrese interneti  ISP-je me cmim te lire si Net Zero.
> sa do jete shpejtesia,sa do jete cap ne muaj,nuk thuhet asgje.
> Facebook do kete me shume sukses nqs financon ne prodhimin e nje teknologjie te avancuar
> te Super smart TV,me definicion te larte ne rezolucion  me funksione  te plota perdorimi interneti,
> luatjesh lojrash,video,telefon remote,te besh telefonata nga televizori me  remote kontroll, ta perdoresh
>  televizorin per qellime sinjalizimi alarmi,ta perdoresh si monitor sigurie(surveillance camera)Ekrani te jete touchscreen
>  ku mund te prekesh ne te dhe ekzekutosh aplikacione,te kete aftesi voice recognition qeta hapesh televizorin ta fikesh 
> ...


Kjo po qe eshte ide...jo gogla !!! lol

----------


## benseven11

Te kesh nje televizor ashtu domethene ta ndjesh veten si ne filmat star trek enterprise.
Flet me zotin, komunikon nga televizori me telekomande hap Skypen dhe flet me UFOT ,han fisheke per dreke,
 hidhesh nga gradaciela dhe bie ne kembe si superman
pastaj transformohesh ne metal si transformers  leshon flake nga duart  rrufe nga syte lol.
jep shfaqje spektakle ne publik si matrix, Kianu Rivs.pastaj vazhdon dhe ben spektakle me makina si
Tom Kruzi dhe makina  transformohet ne rakete dhe shkeputet lart shkon per te UFOT ne Jupiter.
Pastaj shkon ne maje te gradaceles dhe jep deklarate ne publik qe I don't give a shit for Batman,lol
I don't give a shit for IronMan lol if you see movies like batman ,ironman Robocop and crap you are loser lol
Dhe televizori i ri te jete i holle 1milimeter,pete e holle si flete llamarine xingato, i holle si levozhge veze
 te punoje  me 1 bateri  si ato te kompjuterave dhe bateria te nderrohet 1 here ne vit lol. dhe jo me kabell korrenti.
Me xham ekrani indestructible,te pathyshem  I  pashkaterrushem
,me rezolucion 4 k dhe  shkalle kontrasti 40 miljon lol te kete antene te integruar super smart supersensitiv chip gjeni,
qe te kape dreqin paster kristal vizual,cdo stacion ne bote
,te kape sinjalet e UFOVE komplet,sinjalet e trupave qiellore, komplet sinjalet dhe komunikimet e alieneve
dhe regjistroje komplet automatikisht per ti bere  perkthim automatik,analize automatike komunikimit te alieneve
dhe me pas televizori te me jape  mua sygjerime nga studimi dhe analiza  lol 
Televizori te mos kete nevoje per mbeshtetje,te mos mbeshtetet  fare ne asnje vend por te rrij pezull ne ajer,
dmth  graviteti ska efekt dhe me komande te fluturoje
ne shtepi,te afrohet ose largohet me kamanden time me ze.
Nqs facebooku e krijon nje TV te tille do jem i pari qe do e blej.

----------

